# Front Porch Waterfall



## Crickett (Sep 16, 2009)

It came a HEAVY down pour this evening so I went out on the front porch & took some shots of the water falling from the roof. After reading this post http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=410422 I decided to give some of the techniques a try. I used the Gaussian Blur mentioned by DRB. I am posting before(left) & after(right) photos. Let me know what y'all Gurus think. I may have over done it.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

*Not a waterfall...........*

but I used the same treatment for this shot.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Sep 17, 2009)

Pretty cool! Always sumthin to shoot! Those deck shots are pretty neat.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

GAranger1403 said:


> Pretty cool! Always sumthin to shoot! Those deck shots are pretty neat.




Thanks. I was bored. I was trying to be somewhat creative & wanted to try something different w/ PSE7.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 17, 2009)

you did a fine job on them


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are cool.  I like water shots(any Kind). Nice work on these.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 17, 2009)

Yepper Cricket if you look around you can find something to while away the time 


Nice job


----------



## Melissa (Sep 17, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## The Griz (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice job Crickett.  Nothing BORING about these!!!


----------



## Smokey (Sep 17, 2009)

I like'em pretty danged good!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks y'all. Ain't it amazing what can be accomplished in PS? Now if I only knew how to really use it.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 17, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Thanks y'all. Ain't it amazing what can be accomplished in PS? *Now if I only knew how to really use it*.



Let me know when you do, I could use some teachin'.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 17, 2009)

The one on the right is outstanding!!!


----------



## cornpile (Sep 17, 2009)

Dang ,,it was a gulley washer.I like the effects.Deck shot is awesome.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

cornpile said:


> Dang ,,it was a gulley washer.I like the effects.Deck shot is awesome.



Yes it was. Came another one today.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Let me know when you do, I could use some teachin'.



I've heard there's a good teacher that is a GON member. Wonder if we can get him to give us some lessons.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like you are getting some fine results.  Good job on the post processing.





> I've heard there's a good teacher that is a GON member. Wonder if we can get him to give us some lessons.



You do know it's deer season right.  I believe he'll be hard to corner for a while.  I think he's spending time in a tree.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Looks like you are getting some fine results.  Good job on the post processing.
> 
> You do know it's deer season right.  I believe he'll be hard to corner for a while.  I think he's spending time in a tree.
> 
> Hoss



Yeah I know *sigh*  I guess we will all just have to wait 'til the seasons over. I do hope he has a good season though.


----------



## JasonF (Sep 17, 2009)

Those are great!
The Gaussian Blur is an excellent tool to use in Photoshop!!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Those are great!
> The Gaussian Blur is an excellent tool to use in Photoshop!!




Thanks. That's the first time I used it. I really like how it makes the water sparkle.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 17, 2009)

It's amazing how us as photographers look at thing's so differently than the average person that would not even give rain running off a roof a second thought and how we can turn it into a thing of beauty


----------



## Browtine (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice shots Christy. Where did I miss the Gaussian Blur technique posted by DRB? Got a link?


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Nice shots Christy. Where did I miss the Gaussian Blur technique posted by DRB? Got a link?



Thanks.


He just mentioned that he uses it. He didn't give any detailed steps to using it. I will look back & see exactly what he wrote.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 17, 2009)

OK here's what DRB said in his post. _"I sometimes like to add a Gaussian blur with some selective sharpening for a neat effect."_


----------



## JasonF (Sep 18, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> He just mentioned that he uses it. He didn't give any detailed steps to using it. I will look back & see exactly what he wrote.



Cristy, DRB has more detailed steps for using the blur on his website...FYI.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 18, 2009)

JasonF said:


> Christy, DRB has more detailed steps for using the blur on his website...FYI.



Cool. Thanks Jason.


----------



## Browtine (Sep 19, 2009)

Ok, thanks. Never even knew David had a site. Lernt me somthin' new.


----------



## Alicyn (Sep 19, 2009)

I like the  4th one.


----------



## Smokey (Sep 19, 2009)

Browtine said:


> Ok, thanks. Never even knew David had a site. Lernt me somthin' new.



He's a Guru you know


----------



## Browtine (Sep 19, 2009)

Smokey said:


> He's a Guru you know



Yeah, I already know'd that. He's my hero.


----------



## clairol (Sep 19, 2009)

those are cool!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 19, 2009)

love the creativity here !!!   water shots rock !!!!


----------

